# Need Help With New Used Bp Knee Mill



## Tom Howland (May 27, 2016)

Hi there,

I need help with my new used Bridgeport mill. I successfully got it home in the garage and am starting to clean it up. The ram will not move forward or back, it is frozen. I've unscrewed the 2-3/4in ram lock studs and made sure the front and rear ram clamps inside the ram are loose, and they are. I grab the ram pinion handle and it won't move the ram. The pinion is loose, small amount of slop which I would expect. I tried wrapping a cable around the front of the base and a 1/2in galvanized pipe dropped down the hole at the rear of the ram. I got enough force to bend the pipe but not move the ram. I was also smacking the back of the ram with 2 lb. Sledge hoping the shock would brake it loose under tension with the cable. I'm assuming the ram and base are rusted together. I'm using Kroil lubricant at the joints. Are there any suggestions on what to try next?


Tom


----------



## ome (May 27, 2016)

I would try more leverage, maybe a thicker pipe?


----------



## Eddyde (May 27, 2016)

Try Loosening the gib.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (May 27, 2016)

MY boy is having the same problem on his mill. will follow the advice, like the loosening the gib idea Eddyde


----------



## jmanatee (May 27, 2016)

Mine was like that when I got it,...  Could be (as in mine) the grease had gone hard.   Could be lack of grease/oil and it rusted.

I sprayed PB Plaster in mine from the front and rear on the inside and outside of both side soaking as much as I could.   Let it sit, soak it again. rinse repeat after a couple hours I got it to move a little and kept working at it and finally it started sliding freely.

Which reminds me, that was a few years ago,  I should see if it moves now.


----------



## Tom Howland (May 27, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I'll try a larger pipe. There are no gibs. I think more soaking. Maybe make a silicone dam along the horizontal joints of the ram and turret for more lube. I'll let you know.


----------



## Tom Howland (May 27, 2016)

It's moving!!! First an 1/8in then 1/4in. Less cantilever on the 1/2in pipe and more lube and more pressure.








well thats to bad. All upside down. You get the idea anyway.


----------



## Tom Howland (May 27, 2016)

Well it came loose. I have full adjustment now. Will remove the ram and clean out the chips. But next is pulling the head off to install the missing worm gear and worm shaft that tilts the head.
Thanks for the help. Letting it sit 1 1/2 hrs. between working on it was the trick.


----------

